# In The Studio With Frederik Wiedmann (Scoring Netflix's The Dragon Prince)



## Soundiron Team (Dec 17, 2019)

Step inside the studio of Film / TV composer Frederik Wiedmann as he deconstructs his composing process using Requiem Symphonic Choir, Emotional Piano, and Hyperion Strings Micro in the score for Netflix's The Dragon Prince and much more!

In this video Frederik takes you through his process for scoring the show "The Dragon Prince" currently on Netflix. Working as a composer for film and television requires you to have a fast and efficient workflow. Frederik has been developing his methods over the years which have helped him to work quickly. He also discusses the different instruments he likes to have around the studio including: Guitarviol, Seagull Merlin, Ukuleles, various guitars, synths, percussion, and more.



Learn more: https://soundiron.com/blogs/news/in...k-wiedmann-scoring-netflixs-the-dragon-prince​


----------

